# I was issued a criminal summons for doing what Uber told me to do?



## Indyola (Dec 21, 2016)

I am a new Uber driver, living and licensed in Maryland.

I have not yet done the Virginia TNC registration, so the app does not send me to do pick-ups in Virginia (though I did pass the VA safety inspection).

The app DOES regularly have me pick up in Maryland and DC for VA drop-offs.

A few days ago, I was ticketed by an airport cop after dropping someone off at Dulles airport. 

The citation mentioned "no trade dress" and it looks like I might be getting convicted of a misdemeanor!

I called a lawyer and he wants $1500 up front to help me fight this.

I do not see that I broke any rules.

Any immediate advice?

Has anyone else been cited for this?

Do I dare to tell Uber that they sent me somewhere where the cops write CRIMINAL summons for dropping off?

I am afraid. Afraid to pick up, because my passenger might be going to Virginia. Afraid to refuse calls. Afraid to tell Uber.


----------



## klimfish (Nov 29, 2016)

Are you required to use Trade Dress in MD?


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

Let Uber know about it. This has happened many times in many different markets. Uber usually helps the driver out as a "protest" to keep rearing their head into places they're not wanted.

Example: Here where I am they used to set up stings and ticket Uber drivers $3,000 fines; Uber paid them without question. 

You are not alone here. Email Uber the problem and go from there.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

https://www.uber.com/washington-dc-drivers/driver-tips/iad/

A simple Google search gives you the info you are asking...


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

hopefully someone will chime in with some experience.

looks like the max fine is $6K for VA TNC if they threw the book at you. 1.5K looks like a robbery by the lawyer for this.
(for example Md fine is up to $500 for lack of trade dress and you are perhaps looking at a $250-$500 'failure to display Trade Dress' ticket)
I would stop by the local uber office or a greenlight location and pick up a trade dress decal, so that you have one.

It seems pretty unlikely that you would be heavily fined, but you will have to waste a stressful day going to court and explaining that you are a Maryland resident who was in his first week of driving Uber and that you were dropping off, not picking up, and are sorry that you didn't have the 'U' trade dress sticker, and that you immediately obtained one after getting the ticket.

good luck


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

Indyola said:


> I am a new Uber driver, living and licensed in Maryland.
> 
> I have not yet done the Virginia TNC registration, so the app does not send me to do pick-ups in Virginia (though I did pass the VA safety inspection).
> 
> ...


Arrested? Your thread title says you were arrested... sounds a bit extreme.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

^^^ agree. To most people, arrested means taken into custody by law enforcement officers.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Indyola, take a deep breath. It's gonna be OK. Listen to Peter & Simpson. 

It's gonna be OK.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Indyola said:


> I am a new Uber driver, living and licensed in Maryland.
> 
> I have not yet done the Virginia TNC registration, so the app does not send me to do pick-ups in Virginia (though I did pass the VA safety inspection).
> 
> ...


On the citation there should be a violation of the statue that you committed. Look up your municipality, state or airport transportation rules and laws to see what you did wrong.
I've said this many times in this forum. It's not Uber's responsibility to inform you of the law. 
IT'S YOUR RESPONSIBILITY TO KNOW AND BE IN COMPLIANCE WITH THE LAW.


----------



## Maksim (Nov 19, 2016)

What a let down.... so you got a ticket.

I was waiting for the handcuff story about Uber. lol.

Call Uber, end of story.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Indyola said:


> I am a new Uber driver, living and licensed in Maryland.
> 
> I have not yet done the Virginia TNC registration, so the app does not send me to do pick-ups in Virginia (though I did pass the VA safety inspection).
> 
> ...


Tell Uber. Airport picks were an issue here and they actually had lawyers represent the drivers arrested. I dont think it will hurt to try. Good luck bro


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Yea let Uber know! One of the scenarios on the help with a trip screen is; "I received a regulatory ticket" Can't imagine they'd have that listed without some kind of remedy available. Good luck!


----------



## Indyola (Dec 21, 2016)

Maksim said:


> What a let down.... so you got a ticket.
> 
> I was waiting for the handcuff story about Uber. lol.


Sorry about that, everyone. I'll see if I can change the thread title.

I was definitely not taken into custody.

I was trying to express that I was not given a moving violation or parking ticket, but was issued a summons to appear on a criminal charge.

There is no "log in to the website and pay a fine" here. They are seeking a criminal conviction on misdemeanor charges.


----------



## Indyola (Dec 21, 2016)

Changed the title.

The lawyer told me that, unlike a ticket, even if found innocent I would have to petition the court to have the charges expunged.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

Indyola said:


> Changed the title.
> 
> The lawyer told me that, unlike a ticket, even if found innocent I would have to petition the court to have the charges expunged.


do you know the name of the charges?

from what you've written, it seems only "failure to display trade dress"
(you weren't picking up, and being a MD resident you have some options as to whether to do the VA TNC to be able to pick up)

FTDTD seems like a $1k fine at the absolute most. I don't know for sure. Worth looking into before giving a lawyer $1,500

?


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Afraid of Uber ??? Ha ! What are they going to do ? Fire you ?  Lol Screw Uber.

Anyway, i dont know how true this is, but i had several Uber drivers tell me face to face, at the waiting lot for the Sacramento Airport (SMF) that even if i got ticketed, Uber would pay it. 
Hmmm. I wouldn't want to depend on that advice, but they all sounded pretty confident about that......


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

Very first thing to do when you start driving is to understand applicable laws. All you had to do was print off a piece of paper and tape it to your rear passenger side window. Uber's website is pretty clear on driving in Virginia. Why would Virginia laws care if you started in Maryland?


----------



## milooo (Feb 15, 2016)

so, here in PA if i go to the airport for dropoff or pickup i NEED the uber card in my front and rear window??????????? uber only sent my 1


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

You need to research the law they cited you for.


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

milooo said:


> so, here in PA if i go to the airport for dropoff or pickup i NEED the uber card in my front and rear window??????????? uber only sent my 1


I would go to this website and follow all instructions... https://www.uber.com/philadelphia-drivers/driver-tips/phl/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Indyola said:


> I am a new Uber driver, living and licensed in Maryland.
> 
> I have not yet done the Virginia TNC registration, so the app does not send me to do pick-ups in Virginia (though I did pass the VA safety inspection).
> 
> ...


You lie down with dogs,you get up with fleas.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Follow your lawyer's advice.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> https://www.uber.com/washington-dc-drivers/driver-tips/iad/
> 
> A simple Google search gives you the info you are asking...
> View attachment 83240


_*HA!!*_


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

CvilleUber said:


> Very first thing to do when you start driving is to understand applicable laws.


One of the most accurate post I've ever seen.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> One of the most accurate post I've ever seen.


Maybe so, but most driving companies would give you some training and maybe a checklist, of applicable laws for your work. Uber just tells you how to download thd app and immediately sends you out on your own, with next to zero support !


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Fishchris said:


> Maybe so, but most driving companies would give you some training and maybe a checklist, of applicable laws for your work. Uber just tells you how to download thd app and immediately sends you out on your own, with next to zero support !


Also, nobody commented on my first response to this, but i was told by several Uber drivers at the SMF waiting lot, that if i got a ticket at the airport, Uber would Pay for it. Now, i try not to depend on that, but i certainly filed that info for possible use later.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

If the airport requires trades dress then you are required to display the trade dress and properly displayed as well. Not laying on the dashboard or hanging off the mirror. It baffles me how drivers do this and go about without knowing the rules, risk and dangers involved. Everyday drivers are getting tickets and accidents then say "well I didn't know". Then don't do this!


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

milooo said:


> so, here in PA if i go to the airport for dropoff or pickup i NEED the uber card in my front and rear window??????????? uber only sent my 1


order another.. uber added a note about new PA laws as soon as you open the app, just scroll down a little


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Indyola said:


> I am a new Uber driver, living and licensed in Maryland.
> 
> I have not yet done the Virginia TNC registration, so the app does not send me to do pick-ups in Virginia (though I did pass the VA safety inspection).
> 
> ...


You should be able to go on the trip and state you received a regulatory ticket.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Fishchris said:


> Also, nobody commented on my first response to this, but i was told by several Uber drivers at the SMF waiting lot, that if i got a ticket at the airport, Uber would Pay for it. Now, i try not to depend on that, but i certainly filed that info for possible use later.


Uber constantly sends out reminders that it will never pay for any airport tickets. I'm confident you seen atleast one of them. But if you want to believe drivers that are mostly all new and don't know sht, that's your choice.


----------



## milooo (Feb 15, 2016)

paulmsr said:


> order another.. uber added a note about new PA laws as soon as you open the app, just scroll down a little


lol. i ordered a new one that was about 2 weeks ago and still did not receive it. 
on another note, how the hell does airport security know you are a uber driver if you drop people off or pick them up???? people get picked up and dropped off all the time at a airport.... and yes i know there must be a reason they want us showing were a uber lyft driver that reason is to get money out of us like anyway this country can take a piece, bull s%#$


----------



## milooo (Feb 15, 2016)

How is it even possible for them to give anyone a ticket?????? a cop stops me at air port i shut off app and bam im not working wtf can they do?????


----------



## GalinMcMahon (Jun 30, 2016)

On Oregon we are required by law to display our cards in the bottom of the passenger side front and rear windows. I would say that at least half of the drivers don't do that right. Airports are incredibly strict with their rules. If you don't know their rules, learn them or don't go to the airport.


----------



## milooo (Feb 15, 2016)

CAN SOMEONE ANSWER HOW WOULD AIRPORT SECURITY KNOW YOU ARE A UBER DRIVER IF YOU ARE NOT DISPLAYING IT????? how do they know your not just picking up friends or family?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

milooo said:


> CAN SOMEONE ANSWER HOW WOULD AIRPORT SECURITY KNOW YOU ARE A UBER DRIVER IF YOU ARE NOT DISPLAYING IT????? how do they know your not just picking up friends or family?


One possible difference is a passenger not sitting up front with you.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

milooo said:


> CAN SOMEONE ANSWER HOW WOULD AIRPORT SECURITY KNOW YOU ARE A UBER DRIVER IF YOU ARE NOT DISPLAYING IT????? how do they know your not just picking up friends or family?


They just know. It's kind of like that mother instinct. Remember when you were a little kid and you did something wrong? Your mom always knew when you were up to no good. Realistically it starts with the pax constantly looking at their phone and them looking bewildered. Then a driver in a typical 4 door sub compact car pulling up. Then the window going down so the pax and driver can confirm the proper identification. Airport security has been watching pickups 24/7 for years.


----------



## tee hee (Nov 24, 2015)

are you sure it's a misdemenaor? a misdemanors means they can throw you in prison for up to 1 year. misdemenaros not really a big deal.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

tee hee said:


> are you sure it's a misdemenaor? a misdemanors means they can throw you in prison for up to 1 year. misdemenaros not really a big deal.


 One year in jail for a misdemeanor is not a big deal? It certainly would be to me!


----------



## Harshaw (May 30, 2016)

milooo said:


> CAN SOMEONE ANSWER HOW WOULD AIRPORT SECURITY KNOW YOU ARE A UBER DRIVER IF YOU ARE NOT DISPLAYING IT????? how do they know your not just picking up friends or family?


In San Antonio there's a designated pick-up area for TNC drivers. If you pick-up in that zone, you're working. If you pick-up outside that zone while working, you get a ticket. Before they instituted these rules (among others) they spent a few weeks taking down driver's license plate numbers. The also used the rider app to see if drivers were staging in the correct area. Airport staff still hang around the pick-up area with clipboards from time to time, adding to their info. They're pretty serious about the whole thing, though it's not difficult to follow the rules, and the added structure made working the airport a lot easier.


----------



## Gallium (Apr 8, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> https://www.uber.com/washington-dc-drivers/driver-tips/iad/
> 
> A simple Google search gives you the info you are asking...
> View attachment 83240


Note the part that says, "Sorry, but Uber will not pay citations for violating any DCA regulations. It is your responsibility to understanding the regulations and abide by them."


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

milooo said:


> CAN SOMEONE ANSWER HOW WOULD AIRPORT SECURITY KNOW YOU ARE A UBER DRIVER IF YOU ARE NOT DISPLAYING IT????? how do they know your not just picking up friends or family?


The phone on the dash or on a mount can be an instant give away.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Wait up...criminal charges?

Where's that public defender?????


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> One year in jail for a misdemeanor is not a big deal? It certainly would be to me!


Our streetwise friend meant to say "pffft, JUST jail? T'ain't even real prison"


----------



## Indyola (Dec 21, 2016)

Yes. Really a misdemeanor.


----------

